# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Gjithçka është relative..

## *Ema*

*"Cdo gje eshte relative, pervec relativitetit" Albert Einstein*

asgje nuk eshte absolute, dhe atehere cfare kuptimi kane gjerat?

cfare kuptimi ka e verteta, jeta, ose njeriu ne fund te fundit, kur nuk mund te thuash ose te besosh asgje pa mare parasysh se mund eshte te jete nje genjeshter e mirefillte?

eshte verte cdo gje relative?

----------


## MtrX

Une besoj se po, ka qene i zgjuar ai dreq Einstein-i, cdo gje varet nga menyra sesi e shikon, nga pike veshtrimi.
nuk do vija pikepyetje te medha si ke bere ti Paper Moon ne postin e pare sepse ne si njerez kemi nje aftesi kendveshtrimi te kufizuar, dhe ne raport me kohen do ishte marrezi t'i shikoje te gjitha gjerat si te pavlera ose relativisht te vlefshme.
Per mendimin tim, ketu nqs do bejme pyetjen c'kuptim ka jeta?
une do i pergjigjesha, ka kuptimin qe do t'i japesh ti vete, dhe asnje kuptim tjeter, nqs ti do qe te jetosh cdo cast te jetes tende ne menyren me te mire qe mundesh eshte gje shume e mire, ama nqs do rrish e te biesh ne medyshje per kuptimin e relativitetit per jeten tende atehere do humbasesh kohe dhe perkushtim ndaj kuptimit te vertete qe vetem ti mund t'ia japesh jetes tende.
Jeta vertet mund te jete nje genjeshter, po ama te gjitheve na pelqen te genjehemi nga ajo...

----------


## Mina

eshte verte cdo gje relative?
-------------------------------------
Po! Dhe kjo eshte absolute!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *Paper_MooN* 
> "Cdo gje eshte relative, pervec relativitetit" Albert Einstein
> 
> _asgje nuk eshte absolute, dhe atehere cfare kuptimi kane gjerat_?
> 
> *cfare kuptimi ka e verteta, jeta, ose njeriu ne fund te fundit, kur nuk mund te thuash ose te besosh asgje pa mare parasysh se mund eshte te jete nje genjeshter e mirefillte*?
> 
> eshte verte cdo gje relative?




*** E vërteta !A është e KRIJUAR apo e PRODHUAR apo e SHAKTUAR prej AZGJËJE dmth e dalur nga azgjëja ?!
E KRIJUAR vetvetiu ?!
Ka KRIJUES , SHKAKTAR ose PRODHUES jashta vehtës ???



*** Njohja !Sipas meje : 
Ekzistojne NJOHJA RELATIVE dhe ajo *ABSOLUTE* !! 



*** Jeta !Me perfundimin e kesaj bote , i gjithe njerezimi do te RINGJALLJET dhe do te kerkohet llogaria e tyre per jeten e kaluar ne kete bote.
Jeta ne boten tjeter do te jete E PËRJETSHËME - E PËRHERSHËME.


Perfundimet jane shume te qarta ; )

----------


## Sokoli

Teme interesante kjo. Si e paskeni lene te shkoje ne fund pa e bere pacavure?

Une psh. them qe jo cdo gje eshte relative. 
 :i qetë:

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *eshte verte cdo gje relative?
> -------------------------------------
> Po! Dhe kjo eshte absolute!*


mos e leviz se e prish!  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

90 % te popullates boterore besojne ne REalitet Absolut--Absolute reality, GOd, allah, yaweh..etc etc.
Nese "gjithcka" eshte absolute atehere....realiteti Absolut nuk qenka realitet.  Fjale gjithcka eshte nje gjeneralizim ne mendimin tim.  
Ari

----------


## smokkie

Mbarimi.
cdo gje e ka nje fund, kjo eshte absolute

----------


## Albo

Gjithcka qe e rrethon njeriun eshte perfekte. Dielli, toka, lumenjte, oqeanet, kafshet, bimesia, ajri e keshtu me rradhe. Ne si njerez jemi ne gjendje qe ti shohim me sy te gjitha keto dhe te kuptojme qellimin e krijimit te tyre ne harmonine qe krijojne ne jete. Ajo qe i ka munduar dhe vazhdon ti mundoje njerezit eshte ajo pyetja e thjeshte llogjike:

Cili eshte qellimi i krijimit te njeriut?

Pergjigjet vertiten pak a shume ne tre grupe:
- Te adhuroje e jetoje ne prani te Krijuesit, ate qe ne e pergjithesojme si Zot. (interpretimi i atyre njerezve qe besojne ne Zot)
- Nuk e di. (pergjigjia e njerezve te sinqerte qe nuk ia kane bere ndonjehere kete pyetje vetes ose nuk kane marre nje pergjigje)
- Refuzoj ti pergjigjem kesaj pyetjeje. (kjo eshte teoria e relativitetit)

Shkencetaret ndahen ne ata qe jeten e shkences e lidhin ne menyre te pandashme me refuzimin kategorik te absolutizmit; dhe ne ate grup qe punon per avancimin e shkences por nuk e shohin te nevojshme qe te vendosin nje rrjete hekuri rreth mendjeve te tyre perballe realitetit absolut ne te cilin ata jetojne.

Shkenca ka nevoje per shkaterrimin e gjithckaje absolute ne menyre qe ajo te ndertoje te vertetat relative shkencore. Perndryshe, nese shkenca do te pranonte Absolutizmin si nje themel apo pikenisje te saj, njerezit nuk do ti kerkonin te vertetat e tyre nga vertetimet shkencore, por ne formen e pyetje-pergjigjeve ndaj Krijuesit.

Burimi i teorise se relativitetit eshte tek instinkti i veshtire per tu gelltitur human per te pranuar qe "nuk e di". Shkencetaret e kane te veshtire per tu pergjigjur "nuk e di" por jane gati te ofrojne teza nga me te ndryshmet me qellim qe ajo "nuk e di" te zevendesohet me "gjithcka ne kete bote eshte relative".

Gjithcka ne kete bote eshte absolute, pervec mendimit relativ shkencor.

Albo

----------


## MisCongeniality

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Gjithcka ne kete bote eshte absolute, pervec mendimit relativ shkencor.*


Nderkohe qe mendoj qe egzsistenca e dukurive qe na rrethon eshte absolute (ie. toka, dielli, ndertesat etj), nuk bashkohem me mendimin tend qe gjithcka ne kete bote eshte absolute. Dhe kjo per vete faktin qe ne cdo person, cdo cilesi/cdo shqise/perceptim jane ne sasi te ndryshme. 

Psh, ti degjon theme song nga "Phanthom of the Opera" dhe ty te mallengjen aq shume sa qe lot te dalin nga syte. Eja e me pyet mua se c'mendoj sepse une thjesht e shoh si nje muzike qe me cjerr veshet.
Po ashtu, te dy shikojme te njejten pikture dhe ajo qe shoh une eshte ndryshe nga ajo qe sheh ti. Mua mund te me bien ne sy ngjyrat e ndezura, nje objekt pa rendesi ne ane te fotos, e ty mund te te pelqejne format dhe nuancat qe autori ka shpalosur ne pershkrimin e natyres.
Nje tjeter shembull eshte leximi i nje libri. Jepja nje klase te tere te lexoje te njejtin liber dhe te gjithe kane idene e tyre personale mbi te.

Ky eshte dhe fakti qe ka shume fe sot; sepse cdo njeri e shikon boten nga kendi i tij.

Bottom line, une mendoj se gjithcka brenda nesh si njerez eshte relative sepse ne jemi ne varesi te perceptimit, por bota e jashtme e krijuar nga Zoti eshte absolute, pamvaresisht nga egzistenca jone.

----------


## FLORIRI

[QUOTE

Gjithcka ne kete bote eshte absolute, pervec mendimit relativ shkencor.

Albo [/B][/QUOTE]

Mos te duket vetja filozof ty qe ben percaktime te tilla ne kete menyre kaq te prere,psh ti me shkrimet e tua e kundershton kete qe the.............................

----------


## Sokoli

Kush na thote ndonje gje relative?

----------


## Sokoli

*Te gjithe njerezit kane nevoje te jene te lumtur.*

Ku eshte relativja ketu?

----------


## DeuS

Relativja ? ...para fjales " ketu " tek pyetja me lart  :ngerdheshje: 

Apo thu e kam lexu gabim !

Shprehja jote eshte absolute . Kjo eshte e vertete . Por ama elementet e perdorur ne te jane relative . 

Njerezit , nevoja dhe lumturia !

Te lidhura me njera tjetren , ato ndryshojne .

Nese te gjithe do kishin te njejen nevoje per te njejten lumturi , do duhej detyrimisht qe te gjithe te ishin " njelloj " per ta bere kete shprehje absolute. ( thjesht nje mendim ky . Ndoshta jam gabim , por kur pashe qe asnjeri s'po merrte hovin te fliste , mendova qe duhej pak shtytje per te pickuar cipen )

Dy njerez njelloj nuk ka ! - kjo eshte absolute !

PS: Gjithcka qe lind , vdes ! ( sa shprehje absolute qe ka )

----------


## MisCongeniality

> _Postuar më parë nga Sokoli_ 
> *Te gjithe njerezit kane nevoje te jene te lumtur.
> 
> Ku eshte relativja ketu?*


Relativja? Ne ate qe fjala LUMTURI permban brenda saj per secilin nga ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sokoli

Ku e gjetet ju qe nuk ka dy njerez njesoj? 
Njihni ju ndonje njeri me 173 zemra e 64 koke? Po ndonje njeri qe nuk ka nevoje te haje? Po ndonje njeri qe nuk eshte prej mishi? 

Lumturia eshte nje dhe vetem nje, per ty, per mua, per ne.
Ju po ngaterroni kenaqsine  me lumturine me duket. Kenaqsia eshte qefi, shija, ty te pelqen kjo gjelle apo kjo muzike mua me pelqen ai filem e kjo pije. Lumturia eshte nje dhe vetem nje per cdo njeri se te gjithe njerzit kane te njejten natyre njerzore. Lumturia eshte plotesimi i nevojave te natyres njerzore!

Na dhe nje te vertete tjeter e behen 2 deri tani:

*Te gjithe njerezit kane te njejten natyre njerzore!!!*

Doni me?

*Te gjithe njerzit kane nevoje per dije.*
Njihni ndonje qe nuk ka nevoje per dije? Ja ju vete psh. e pranoni qe kjo eshte relative e ju s'keni nevoje per dije?

Sa u bene deri tani 3?

Gjithsesi per te rrezuar shprehjen "gjithcka eshte relative" mjafton te gjesh dicka absolute, qofte dhe nje te vetme. 

Per mendimin tim ata qe thone sa hap e mbyll syte "gjithcka eshte relative" fokusohen tek diferencat qe s'jane vecse nuanca ne tablone e kesaj dynjaje.

----------


## edspace

Sokol, jam dakort me ato qe ke thene. 

Vjet, ne nje klase sociologjie i permenda profesorit te njejten shprehje qe ti ke theksuar me lart: "Te gjithe njerezit kane te njejten natyre njerezore". Ai e hodhi menjehere poshte shprehjen time dhe me tha qe e vetmja natyre e njeriut eshte qe te shoqerohet. Gjithcka pastaj eshte relative nga shoqeria ku njeriu jeton. 

Per te me bindur mua ai jepte shembuj si "Disa fise ne Indi lajne fytyren me shur**n e lopeve" ose "ne disa vende Aziatike, vdekja e nje njeriu nuk ka asnje efekt mbi te afermit e tij dhe biles ata e ndihmojne te vdesi nqs personi vendos qe nuk do te jetoje me". Pra argumenti i tij ishte qe asgje nuk eshte absolute ne lidhje me njeriun dhe gjithcka varej nga vete shoqeria. 

Me kerkoi nje shembull qe te mbroja mendimin tim dhe i permenda "llogjiken" si nje karakteristike e perbashket e te gjithe njerezve, qe na vecon ne nga kafshet. Kjo e frenoi dhe me kerkoi nje shembull te dyte por i thashe qe ai me kerkoi vetem nje dhe "llogjika" duhet te mjaftonte. 

Kur pashe fjalet "natyre njerezore" me lart, edhe pse jam dakort me ato sa ke thene, u bera kurioz te pyes: Çfare eshte natyra njerezore? Nqs e shikon te nevojshme mund te hapesh nje teme te re ne forum qe te mos dalim nga tema e relativitetit.

----------


## liliella

un them qe as llogjika nuk eshte absolute !!!! 

meqe paske marre nje klase sociologjie atehere duhet te kesh degjuar dicka mbi sapir whorf hypothesis qe argumenton se realiteti eshte i influencuar nga gjuha kshq eshte e pamundur qe llogjika te veproj ne te njejten menyre per te gjithe pasi llogjika eshte prone e realitet - si e shohim boten do e llogjikojm 

kjo me siper shprehet me mire nga Shelley 

'He gave man speech, and speech created thought,
Which is the measure of the universe' 
- Prometheus Unbound,
Shelley

----------


## Sokoli

Teme per natyren njerzore mund te hapet por natyra njerzore eshte e pandashme nga kjo teme ketu ama.

Detyra e nje profesori filozofie eshte te beje sofistin, te provokoje, jo provokim prej sigurimsi jo Lol por ashtu si ajo zhbllokuesja e lavamanit te bllokuar, te krijoje nje vakum e nje coroditje aq te madfhe sa te ngrihen te gjitha papastertite e llumrat persiper. 
Gjithsesi une do i thosha atij profesorit te marre nje bastun pleqsh a nje steke bilardoje te shkoje prapa shtepise, t'a ngule ne dhe e ta ujise perdite. Kur te celi bastuni ndonje syth a te zgjatet steka e bilardos mbase do filloje te kete ca te drejte, po ca ama.

Po qe te gjithe njerzit vdesin eshte relative? Apo do e kundershtoni me ata telefilmat Highlander?

Mjafton nje kundershembull per ta rrezuar dhe meqenese vete profesori e ka pranuar me cinguneri qe te gjithe njerzit shoqerohen, jane sociale dmth, mua me mjafton.
Ambjenti e shoqeria ku jeton bejne relative preferencat, kulturen e individit por jo natyren njerzore.  Njerzit nuk kane shtate kembe se jetojne ne shoqeri te prapambetura teknologjikisht e s'kane kembe fare neper shoqeri te avancuara (se udhetojne me automobila. Te tere njerzit kane kembe. Njerzit flene dhe ne kine, dhe ne indi dhe ne shqiperi, ashtu si i merr uria. relativ eshte ushqimi i cili varet nga ambjenti, ne kine do hane oriz ne shqiperi do hane bar se ne te tilla ambjente rojne. Po te thuash "c'do gje eshte relative" duke u bazuar ne ndryshimin e kultures e preferencave s'ta pranon njeri jo. 

Sekreti eshte fjala "gjithcka", i cili eshte nje term i rrezikshem per logjiken. Realisht,  ne bote, kjo teme eshte nje lavjerres qe lekundet sa andej ketej. Gjithsesi ato bashkegzistojne. Ka gjera relative ashtu si ka edhe absolute. 
Po jo gjithcka relative pls.

----------


## Sokoli

Vete e theLili , hipoteze.
Gjithsesi ai eshte nje interpretim i jo i perpikte qe eshte radhitur ne anen e gabuar pasi ajo hipoteze i perket linguistikes me shume dhe partizan i saj eshte vertet Whorf por ai thote tekstualisht qe "njerzit nuk mund t'i shikojne gjerat jashte gjuhes e kultures se tyre". Kjo eshte nje hipoteze e paskalitur ne gur dhe aq me teper tregon e mbeshtet ate qe po themi : "kultura dhe ambjenti i ndryshem jane zanafillat e relativitetit".

Por kultura nuk e shperfytyron dot natyren njerzore sa ta beje relative.

----------

